# Price of Diesel Fuel Drops



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I remember when the spare change in the seats would get us poor students more than enough gas to get home. I think gas was $0.899 then.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

It has come down about 20 cents per gallon here. It is about the same as 89 octain w/o ethanol and cheaper than 93 no cron blend. N4S


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Just drove from PHX to state college PA and had the chance to sample diesel prices across the country. Most expensive: Phillips 66 $4.49 at the grand canyon; least expensive: Mr. Fuel $3.65 Rolla MO.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

3.79 where I live, 3.64 in the near by city and 3.50 for no name. I use Sunoco w/o biodiesel and it seems to work well. N4S


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

Diesel has been steady here in Cincinnati at around $4.09 for about a year... while the price of regular has dropped to about $3.57.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hopefully which I doubt it, this summer they might lower the prices


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

With all the hype about a Gas Boom, maybe we should be considering vehicles that we can convert to LNG/LPG?:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> With all the hype about a Gas Boom, maybe we should be considering vehicles that we can convert to LNG/LPG?:dunno:


So all our conversations can be about where the heck will we fill up our vehicles at?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

With all the hype about a Gas Boom, maybe we should be considering vehicles that we can convert to LNG/LPG?:dunno:


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

The price of diesel is all over the map in Phoenix. In two blocks, I saw one station with diesel at $4.159 and the next (two blocks away) at $3.759. I am seeing in some parts of the city where diesel is the same price (or slightly lower) than regular unleaded.


----------



## bigjack (May 7, 2012)

Sweet, sweet Chevron for $3.69/gallon in southwest Houston.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bigjack said:


> Sweet, sweet Chevron for $3.69/gallon in southwest Houston.


hah ... $3.499 at Chevron off 59N and south Aldine Mail Rt.


----------



## bigjack (May 7, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> hah ... $3.499 at Chevron off 59N and south Aldine Mail Rt.


WOW, that's cheap. I might stop there tomorrow and fill up on my way to IAH.

And I was going to report $3.639 cash price at a brand new Chevron on Grand Mission in Richmond. That's cheapest I've seen my own self.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

okay, bigjack and snipe are spanking me. Lowest i can find in clear lake is 3.69 and that's in the "hood"


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I actually have never filled up at the place I mentioned. I just happen to see it when I am commuting on the HOV lane in/out of town daily. It might very well be in the "the hood", it appears to be a "truck stop" more than a gas station. I only remembered the fuel cost the other day because I noticed it was the exact same price as the 87 octane price.


----------



## bigjack (May 7, 2012)

I checked Gas Buddy for that area you mentioned, looks like another Chevron nearby has the same $3.49 price. Good old fashioned corner gas war going on there it seems. There's a Chevron and a Buc-ees out here at Greatwood on Crab River Rd out here duking it out at 3.69 currently...I'll keep an eye out for lower prices there soon.

Sign of the times when we're getting all fired up about fuel costs at $3.50/gallon...yeesh.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I actually am still filling up in the $3.80 - $3.89 range. I just fill up at whatever station is nearby when I need fuel. Today I might even pay more because I am down to an 1/8th a tank and don't feel like risking it past the Medical Center. So I will fill up at the Chevron down by the Mexican Embassy off 59 and it typically is an expensive station.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow. Just filled up at the Chevron in Issaquah - now at $4.249. (The Shell stations are at $4.399). That's about a $0.25 drop in the last week or 10 days.

*Regular *at the Chevron was $4.389 IIRC.


----------



## Sabersix (Nov 30, 2011)

Here at the Navy base in San Diego, diesel is $3.95 and RUG is $4.13. 

Finally!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Bimmer App


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

$3.79 yesterday at a Gulf station near the office...13 cents less than their price for Premium.


----------

